# Garmin 2006C question



## nobogez (Jul 12, 2012)

I have a Garmin 2006C chartplotter, but do not have the northern Gulf of Mexico card. I have searched online and called Garmin. They no longer produce them and I cannot find one after calling many companies. The card I need is Bluechart 010-C0026-00. Does anybody have any suggestions on what I can do to get the charts I need?


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

I have that unit. I also have the Chart and Batho chip. I still have the boxs that the preprogramed chips came in.

Your wanting a 12R for maps and a 303B for the Batho

Your just going to have to search Ebay and all the fishing forums.

[Fl. Sportsman, THT, etc,etc.]


----------



## outboardsurplus1 (Nov 8, 2012)

*Garmin chip*

I think I have one it is not the 12r but it is an offshore if you are still looking.


----------



## nobogez (Jul 12, 2012)

outboardsurplus1 said:


> I think I have one it is not the 12r but it is an offshore if you are still looking.


Is it a chart for the Garmin 2006C? What areas does it cover?


----------



## outboardsurplus1 (Nov 8, 2012)

*garmin*

Yes it fits that model had it in my 2006.It is a offshore chip from Mobile bay to Fort myers.


----------



## nobogez (Jul 12, 2012)

outboardsurplus1 said:


> Yes it fits that model had it in my 2006.It is a offshore chip from Mobile bay to Fort myers.


sent you a private message


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

12R covers the West side of N.O. to Tampa.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

You better jump on this QUICK!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Garmin-Blue...8344?pt=GPS_Maps_Software&hash=item2a25584558


Found another.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Garmin-Blue..._Accessories_Gear&hash=item1c2cfddf91&vxp=mtr

This is the area they cover.


----------



## nobogez (Jul 12, 2012)

Thanks, Shark. I got it.


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

I ha e a 2006 and am looking for a chip around our area also.


----------



## outboardsurplus1 (Nov 8, 2012)

*garmin*

Sent you a pm.


----------

